# mon mac ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe



## alwynn (17 Août 2012)

bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir un mac book pro et lors de l'allumage il ma demandé un mot de passe. Je me souviens bien évidemment de celui ci mais le mac ne le reconnait pas de ce fait je suis bloquer pour ajouter divers programme.
du fait que j'ai acheter un ordinateur portable je ne dispose pas d'un cd de réinstallation, et je souhaiterais votre aide afin de parer a mon problème. j'ai était sur mes préférence système afin de modifier le mot de passe mais j'ai toujours le meme problème impossible.

est ce que quelqu'un a une solution?
j'ajouterais que je débute sur mac donc merci de mettre des explication pour gros bébé de 5 ans; merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (17 Août 2012)

Démarre sur la partition Recovery HD (ALT au démarrage) et change ton mot de passe.


----------



## aurique (17 Août 2012)

"... le mac ne le reconnait pas de ce fait je suis bloquer ..."


"......j'ai était sur mes préférence système afin de modifier le mot  de passe mais j'ai toujours le meme problème impossible."


y a pas un truc bizarre là ?...... :mouais:


----------



## Siciliano (17 Août 2012)

aurique a dit:


> "... le mac ne le reconnait pas de ce fait je suis bloquer ..."
> 
> 
> "......j'ai était sur mes préférence système afin de modifier le mot  de passe mais j'ai toujours le meme problème impossible."
> ...



Je pense qu'il faut surtout retenir cette partie : 



alwynn a dit:


> je suis bloquer pour ajouter divers programme.



Rentrer le MDP quand il le demande pour l'installation de programme. 
Je pense qu'il est en session automatique et qu'il se souvient soit disant de son MDP, sauf que ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner en le changeant par les pref systeme. 
Donc, grosso modo, il se souvient pas de son MDP et la méthode de edd72 m'a l'air la plus simple.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2012)

Ce que je retiens surtout c'est que depuis hier avec son seul message le sieur n'est pas revenu :mouais:


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Si tu as plusieurs sessions, c'est le MDP de la session _Administrateur_ que tu dois taper pour installer un programme.
Sinon, fais un test en tapant le MDP en qwerty <=> azerty.


----------



## schmoul33 (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

je comprends que l'on doute du témoignage de ce nouveau membre, mais je vis la même chose. Je possède un mac book pro depuis 2 ans et la semaine dernière il a oublié tous nos mots de passe ( 3 sessions) il a fallu forcer à nouveau les mêmes mots de passe pour accéder aux sessions. Là tout semble fonctionner à nouveau sauf qu'avec safari un pop up apparait concernant le trousseau et je ne me souviens pas si j'ai mis le même mot de passe... en tout cas rien ne marche sauf à recréer un nouveau trousseau ce que je n'ai pas fait.
Bref l'utilisation est complètement folle et tellement pénible que j'ai repris mon vieux PC !

J'ai toujours fait des sauvegardes Time machine et je n'arrive pas à revenir à une situation avant bug mais le bouton restaurer est inopérant.

si quelqu'un a une solution, merci avant que le mac tombe dans l'escalier....
Merci aux contributeurs éclairés.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Normalement, les choses se passent comme ça = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3799?viewlocale=fr_FR#

S'il n'y a que Safari qui cafouille, lance l'application Trousseau d'accès, et enlèves-en les entrées concernant Safari.

Si le Trousseau est complètement inaccessible, réinitialise-le dans chaque session = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1544?viewlocale=fr_FR


Les Préférences de Trousseau d'accès permettent de choisir de synchroniser le mot de passe de session et celui du trousseau de la session.
Le menu _Trousseau d'accès_ de la barre des menus contient un menu _SOS Trousseau_ qui permet de vérifier/réparer le trousseau.

Bien sûr, tu as essayé de taper les nouveaux mots de passe en qwerty.


----------



## schmoul33 (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse rapide,

j'ai résolu le problème en allant chercher dans timemachine les fichiers contenus dans Bibliotheque/keychains et en les restaurant. Maintenant je ne comprends pas comment le changement s'est produit...
Oui j'avais lu que le clavier pouvait passer en qwerty mais mon mdp est en chiffres uniquement !

à bientôt pour un autre problème !

Bonne année


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2013)

schmoul33 a dit:


> à bientôt pour un autre problème !


Si tu n'as pas peur que, là encore, je passe complètement à côté de ton problème 

Bonne année à toi aussi.


----------

